# Indianapolis area



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

Subs wanted...post your info and contact # if you are available. 24/7 is a +


----------



## jpeters (Sep 20, 2004)

What are you needing? I could possibly be interested!! 

Thanks

Jade Peters
A+ Mowing
812-358-3796
812-521-0746


----------



## IndySnowPlow (Dec 30, 2004)

jpeters.....Snow plowing sub-contactors.


----------



## jpeters (Sep 20, 2004)

I have a 2500 HD GMC with a 8' Boss Snow Plow. As well as a snow blower and access to a skidsteer. Where at in Indy? It would be easier for me to work on the South Side. Keep me updated!

Thanks


----------



## jweigle (Dec 22, 2004)

chevy K20 7.5 western plow 
e-mail me for contact info [email protected] or [email protected]
i'm willing to plow anywhere around town i'm needed
Jim


----------



## jpeters (Sep 20, 2004)

IndySnowPlow
Did you find someone to sub or are you still looking? Again my contact number is 812-358-3796 or 812-521-0746.

Thanks


----------

